# captn kenny w.....



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

hey DD>>>i was looking at jon kane's big king pic on Avalon pier facebookan was wonderind...hoow many if ANY TARPON HAVE BEEN LANDED ON AVALON..I KNOW U KILLED ONE ON KITTY HAWKD PIER SO DTHEY ARE BOUND TO MIGRATE THAT FAR NORTH...JUST WONDERING....THANKS...FOR SURE WE HAD A tOPaIL SHARPIE fGET A PAIR OFF OFA Va BCH PIER WHEN WOK TOOK HIM FROM US AND THE ISLAND........


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Don't know of any,but could stand corrected.. The one off Kitty Hawk was the biggest caught on that pier,there was one that was brought to the pilings at Nags Head Pier,hooked by a poster here (Reelturner),but I think that one was lucky and wound up breaking off.. When did your bud get two off Va Pier,which pier,Sandbridge or 17th street,maybe even ole Steel Pier?


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

HE GOT MOVED UP THEREINTHE LATE 70'S..(WORK)AND LANDED THEM THE NEXT 2 SUMMERS...ALL WE HEARD WAS vA BCH PIER...THAT DUDE WAS A STUD ANYWAY...LANEDED 6 OFF OUR PIER INCLUDING 4 IN 2 WEEKENDS...HE HAD 8 TOTAL LAST TIME I HEARD WHICH IS SSTHE MOST I KNOW OF INPIER TARPON LANDED...COURSE gARBO COULD COME ONHERE WITH A 10 OFF rODANTHE INONE WEEK!!!!


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

Are you saying a tarpon got caught off Va beach pier?


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Dagum there really is tarpon in virginia. Smacks was right


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Loner said:


> HE GOT MOVED UP THEREINTHE LATE 70'S..(WORK)AND LANDED THEM THE NEXT 2 SUMMERS...ALL WE HEARD WAS vA BCH PIER...THAT DUDE WAS A STUD ANYWAY...LANEDED 6 OFF OUR PIER INCLUDING 4 IN 2 WEEKENDS...HE HAD 8 TOTAL LAST TIME I HEARD WHICH IS SSTHE MOST I KNOW OF INPIER TARPON LANDED...COURSE gARBO COULD COME ONHERE WITH A 10 OFF rODANTHE INONE WEEK!!!!


 No doubt he was the man... Doubt my freind Garbo has caught 8 off a pier,that is one heck of a feat.. Although "the redhead guy" that we both know may have a few under his belt?? 

Also,to catch one off ANY Va Beach pier is an AWESOME feat!!!


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Them Tarpon have proved to be rather elusive for Garbo, I spent half my King Fishing career on the Nags Head piers and Tarpon are quite rare north of Rodanthe. I never saw on off of Nags Head.

I have seen some monsters hooked up off of Rodanthe and off of Frisco however and seeing those 150 pound plus fish made me change from my Abu 10000 as a fighting reel to a 4/0. 

I have a 6/0 rigged up on a fighting heaver ready to go if I ever get to try for them, the best pier for them on OBX by far was Frisco. 

The Red Head has caught a few and I know of one monster Tarpon he had on that met an early demise due a very large Shark that bit the Tarpon in half. Seems like the Rodanthe Sharks like to eat them flashy critters


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

NC KingFisher said:


> Dagum there really is tarpon in virginia. Smacks was right


Lolwhut?


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

I know the red headed fella has at least two landed off a pier.


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

Garboman said:


> Them Tarpon have proved to be rather elusive for Garbo, I spent half my King Fishing career on the Nags Head piers and Tarpon are quite rare north of Rodanthe. I never saw on off of Nags Head.
> 
> I have seen some monsters hooked up off of Rodanthe and off of Frisco however and seeing those 150 pound plus fish made me change from my Abu 10000 as a fighting reel to a 4/0.
> 
> ...


hey G..if your serious about landing a tarpon...jolly roger pier on the full moon in augusT..u might not land one but U WILL SEE SOMONE GET ONE AND HAVE A GREAT SHOT AT GETTING ONE..NOTHING IS A SURE THING INFIHING..BUT OLE JOLLYS WILL HAVE SOME FISH ON AND AROUND THAT WEEK.......JUST A THOUGHT!!!!THATS 6/0 COUNTRY TOO!!!!


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

Just so everyone knows no tarpon have been caught in VA beach


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

jamesvafisher said:


> just so everyone knows no tarpon have been caught in va beach


maybe not this season......


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

Yeah I thought you were just talking about this season, my bad.


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

Loner said:


> hey G..if your serious about landing a tarpon...jolly roger pier on the full moon in augusT..u might not land one but U WILL SEE SOMONE GET ONE AND HAVE A GREAT SHOT AT GETTING ONE..NOTHING IS A SURE THING INFIHING..BUT OLE JOLLYS WILL HAVE SOME FISH ON AND AROUND THAT WEEK.......JUST A THOUGHT!!!!THATS 6/0 COUNTRY TOO!!!!


We got tarpon all season around the jolly. We caught 13 last year and 3 so far this year. The big one this year was 150+ (based on length and girth) There is something they like about the water around here. The wife caught this one last friday on the Jolly Roger. (Sorry just proud and showing off )


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

Loner said:


> hey G..if your serious about landing a tarpon...jolly roger pier on the full moon in augusT..u might not land one but U WILL SEE SOMONE GET ONE AND HAVE A GREAT SHOT AT GETTING ONE..NOTHING IS A SURE THING INFIHING..BUT OLE JOLLYS WILL HAVE SOME FISH ON AND AROUND THAT WEEK.......JUST A THOUGHT!!!!THATS 6/0 COUNTRY TOO!!!!


Ditto and south at the Cape


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice Looking Tarpon, pretty water, nice to see the rods being laid on the rail, Sand spikes and rail clamped rods are are an impediment especially when you are hooked up

Looks more like 9/0 territory rather than a 6/0



Thanks Garbo


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

Garboman said:


> nice to see the rods being laid on the rail
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Garbo


I fish oak island once in awhile and dont care for the rod holders much. Makes it harder to cast and to fight a fish. I will say it is nice to walk around without worrying about stepping on rods.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"I fish oak island once in awhile and dont care for the rod holders much. Makes it harder to cast and to fight a fish"

It is ridiculous to have a thirteen foot tall obstacle Homeland Security Fence line to try and fish around. My home pier of Rodanthe never allowed sand spiking, we had a sign and a crew to enforce the rules. I have tripped over a few rods laying down and a few of my heavers have been tripped over as well but when you get hooked up (when I fished back in the 1980's-1990's we got hooked up a lot) it is much easier to figure and call out the over and unders to clear the fish from the rest of the rigs, not to mention side arming a heaver and anchor sinker...you don't have to wait on someone to break down their anchor rod and fighting rod clamped to the rail and further hampered by a bleep bleep "safety line". If the Rods are laying down, one man who is hooked up by himself can sort through five or six rigs by himself if the other fellas are down the pier talking to chicks or looking for fresh bait

The Red Headed Fella broke off the top two feet of Big Georges custom one piece 14 foot graphite Lamiglas heaver in a sand spike on Frisco Pier, cost the Red Head $400 and it cost Big George the ability to fish Rodanthe (Rodanthe Crew was not so forgiving in those days, Rod was paid for on the spot, Big George knew better than to show up at the Red Heads home pier). It is hard to cast over a thirteen foot rod, if you cut it down to ten feet, you can clear it easier...

Any way Big George RIP was a friend of mine from Nags Head and after it (Georges broken blank) seasoned for fifteen years at the Red Head's residence I got him to give the ten foot section to me. I cut a five foot section out of it and made a rod butt for a pinnacle absolute tip I re wrapped a few years back. I have a 4/0 on that rod and I know it is a lucky stick cause it has a thirty year history and a story from on the OBX Planks.

Please keep posting those photos of those sharp looking Tarpon

Garbo


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Garboman said:


> Nice Looking Tarpon, pretty water, nice to see the rods being laid on the rail, Sand spikes and rail clamped rods are are an impediment especially when you are hooked up
> 
> Looks more like 9/0 territory rather than a 6/0
> 
> ...


I used to fish a 9/0 and after winching in a 6.5+ blacktip i realzied it was just unessecary. So a 4/0 wide at the biggest for me



smacks fanatic said:


> Lolwhut?


A while back you said something about tarpon in virginia and somebody was messing with u.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

garbo; have fished both ways(spiked and laid down) and there are pros and cons to both.on jennettes you are almost forced to use the spikes due to massive foot traffic,tho most will use 10-12' heavers,i never understood why anyone would need a 12+ rod when you're already 15-20' the water NCKingfisher;gave up my 9/0 after a 2 hour tussle with a 150+,fish was unusually perterbed about the piercing i gave him and ended up breaking me off,that 9/0 made my forearm and elbow scream for another day and i promptly sold it to the first young buck that had 50$.6/0 much nicer on my old arms.as for the main subjec,my buddy sean who got that first king on jennettes had a shot at a tarpon saturday morning,them avet toy reels just aint got the line capacity for them big minnows and it twas a short fight,he'll be getting a tld25 soon me thinks.as for history ;another buddy who frequents this board(mahimarauder)got a 93# off OBX 2 years ago,largest fish(other than shark) to hit those planks


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Thats what me harness is for sunburntspike We were gonna mess with the tourist last time and put the harness on while snagging cownose rays. And im adding a 50 wide to the arsenal eventually. As for them TEVAS i never really saw to much appeal to them except for the 30 50 and 80s. them small ones just aint right with all the bearing issues. Now the bigger ones especially the t-rexs are reel nice. For king stuff penn and daiwa is where its at along with the shimano tlds


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

sunburntspike said:


> ,them avet toy reels just aint got the line capacity for them big minnows


Tarpon above was caught on an avet MXL with 30lb braid and 30lb topshot of mono. Seen plenty of tarpon caught on jigmasters with one weighing in at 130.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

FishNC13 said:


> Tarpon above was caught on an avet MXL with 30lb braid and 30lb topshot of mono. Seen plenty of tarpon caught on jigmasters with one weighing in at 130.


But that was a jigmaster, jigmasters are penns, And penns are were its at. Plus jigmasters are old school mmini tanks


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

FishNC13 said:


> Tarpon above was caught on an avet MXL with 30lb braid and 30lb topshot of mono. Seen plenty of tarpon caught on jigmasters with one weighing in at 130.


I was fishing Jolly Roger about a week ago and a guy with a jigmaster hooked up to a tarpon. I dont know if you've heard this story, but his reel was screwed.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

NC KingFisher said:


> A while back you said something about tarpon in virginia and somebody was messing with u.


Oh I did? I dont really remember that...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

NC KingFisher said:


> But that was a jigmaster, jigmasters are penns, And penns are were its at. Plus jigmasters are old school mmini tanks


 I owned a jigmaster,got me some abus and caught fish with them.. That thing had a jinx on it,couldn't catch chit with it,and the drag sucked badly...


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I dunno. a guy i know has a jigmaster and that things put the hurtin on some choppers and some flattosauruses


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

NC KingFisher said:


> I dunno. a guy i know has a jigmaster and that things put the hurtin on some choppers and some flattosauruses


 Yeap,some swear by them... I like a smmmmoooth drag,and jigmaster just don't cut it,but that is just my opinion..


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

jigmasters. red4/0's and even pennn68s got the homade TEFLON DRAG TTTREATMENT DOWN HE....THE 500 KING MAN WORE OUT A FR500ON KINGS, COBIA AND EVEN A TARPON OR 2....I USED MY boatfishing....th original metal spool woul hold a quarter lb. o f anything...........


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Loner said:


> jigmasters. red4/0's and even pennn68s got the homade TEFLON DRAG TTTREATMENT DOWN HE....THE 500 KING MAN WORE OUT A FR500ON KINGS, COBIA AND EVEN A TARPON OR 2....I USED MY boatfishing....th original metal spool woul hold a quarter lb. o f anything...........


 Note: this is>>Just my opinion,they have "more better junk" out there now with smmmoooth drags in em,so that is what I use....


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

THE 1000C WAS TH ESMOOTHESST DRAG IN THE TACKLE STORE BACK THEN..I STILL HAVE THE 1ST ON I EVER GOTAND THE SECOND ON i EVER owned HAVE ONLY USEDIT ONCE,,BACK ON tOPSAIL WE LIKE TO 'SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSHOW-OFF BY ANCHORING WITH A 1000C ANC USIN AN INTERNATIONAL AS A FIHHTING REEL...LOOKED REl INTIMIDATIG TO THE NEWBYS BACKTHNE ADD CUSTON RODS TO BOTH AND U NEEDED %%oo $500 VBUKS TO EVEN SFIH ONTHE END OF MY PIER!!!!!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Loner said:


> THE 1000C WAS TH ESMOOTHESST DRAG IN THE TACKLE STORE BACK THEN..I STILL HAVE THE 1ST ON I EVER GOTAND THE SECOND ON i EVER owned HAVE ONLY USEDIT ONCE,,BACK ON tOPSAIL WE LIKE TO 'SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSHOW-OFF BY ANCHORING WITH A 1000C ANC USIN AN INTERNATIONAL AS A FIHHTING REEL...LOOKED REl INTIMIDATIG TO THE NEWBYS BACKTHNE ADD CUSTON RODS TO BOTH AND U NEEDED %%oo $500 VBUKS TO EVEN SFIH ONTHE END OF MY PIER!!!!!


 Never used it??? What a waste... Caught many a king a few cobes with that reel,till I did a number on it with a hammer once... Ain't never been right since.. Sideplate was so hot ya couldn't touch it.. Gotter home,opened it,that thing was a mass of black greese inside...


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

FishNC13 said:


> We got tarpon all season around the jolly. We caught 13 last year and 3 so far this year. The big one this year was 150+ (based on length and girth) There is something they like about the water around here. The wife caught this one last friday on the Jolly Roger. (Sorry just proud and showing off )


So, you showing off with your fish or your wife?  Anyways, both your fish and wife look great!! You're a blessed man.

Best Regards,
Stan


----------

